# schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??



## daviboy (21. März 2010)

hallo zusammen mich interessiert es ob ein schirmzelt ohne boden in holland erlaubt is auf angelindenniederlanden.de steht drinne es wäre erlaubt ich hab aber hier im forum gelesen das wohl schon wer dafür ärger bekommen hat

hat jemand erfahrung gemacht??

gruss david


----------



## Kniselmi (21. März 2010)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

Hallo Daviboy,

wir waren letztes Jahr auch öffter in Holland aber es gab bei uns keinerlei Probleme, du darfst nur keinen Boden eisetzen oder die Plane in der nähe liegen haben sonst kannst du doch eine Anzeige kassiere.


----------



## wilhelm (21. März 2010)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

In Limburg kann es sehr schnell Ärger geben, wenn man einen Überwurf über den Angelschirm hat, wohl gemerkt kein geschlossenes Zelt. Ich persönlich hatte hier schon sehr große Probleme, und zwar am Kanal Panheel, wo mir ein Kontrolleur ein Protokoll geben wollte weil ich während eines starken Regens einen Überwurf benutzt habe, der nicht verschließbar ist und auch keinen Boden hat.
Ich habe mich Massiv beschwert das dieses Gebilde ja wohl kein Campingmittel sein könne ( Die Aufstellung am Wasser ist in Limburg verboten ).Er hat trotzdem meine Papiere und meinen Ausweis verlangt und die Daten aufgenommen. Ich habe mich dann noch bei einem Polizist der bei der Kontrolle mit anwesend war beschwert das in den Niederländischen Bedingungen von einem geschlossenen Angelschirm die Rede ist, was in meinem Fall wohl nicht zutreffend sein kann. Ich habe dann allerdings nie wieder von dieser Sache gehört, kann aber auch anders ausgehen, darum bleibe ich lieber auschließlich bei einem Angelschirm der abknickbar ist.

Ist leider etwas langatmig geworden wollte aber eine genaue Auskunft geben .

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2010)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

jep...sicherste Methode ist ein ganz normaler Schirm...würd mir da nicht vor die Karre pissen lassen, nur weil ich n Überwurf benutze...so n normaler Schirm reicht ja auch aus...


----------



## Speedfisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

Hallo zusammen!

Das Thema ist zwar schon veraltet, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen!

Ich angel in Holland direkt hinter der Grenze (Federatie Midden Nederland), Gewässer ist Rhederlaag oder die Oude Ijssel. Habe auch die Nachtangelkarte. Bei diesen Gewässern ist in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren auch dieses Zeltsymbol vermerkt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich an diesen Gewässern dann so ein Schirmzelt (z.B.  http://www.amazon.de/Zebco-Angelschirme-Nylon-Storm-mehrfarbig-9974252/dp/B0010X66R2/ref=sr_1_1/280-7793997-7479741?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1394881570&sr=1-1) verwenden darf?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Vielen Dank im voraus!!


----------



## zorra (15. März 2014)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Das Thema ist zwar schon veraltet, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen!
> 
> ...


 ..ja richtig erlaubt....ohne festen Boden.
gr.zorra


----------



## Speedfisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

Super! Danke!!


----------



## Speedfisher (26. November 2014)

*AW: schirmzelt erlaubt in holland??*

Hallo!
Hätte da noch einmal eine Frage... |kopfkrat

Gilt die Größe des Zeltes auch für Schirme? Also vom Durchmesser her? Ein "Zelt" darf ja die Maße 2,80 x 2,20 nicht überschreiten, aber ein Schirm mit z.B. einem Durchmesser von 2,50 m wäre erlaubt?

Schlaf-Liegen darf man ja auch trotzdem benutzen, wenn ein Nachtverbleib nicht erlaubt ist (hatte mal bei der Sportvisserij Nederland nachgefragt und als Antwort "Als er geen sprake is van een ding/constructie waar u onder kunt zitten is er geen probleem." erhalten...aber wie sieht's dann mit einem Schirm und Schlafsack aus? Er spricht ja von "constructie"...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke im voraus!|wavey:


----------

